# Ремонт аккордеона в Москве



## Lerusik (22 Фев 2014)

Ребята,подскажите, что делать с западанием клавиш на правой клавиатуре? 
аккордеон Weltmeister amigo 3/4 
может кто- то знает мастера в Москве?


----------



## zet10 (22 Фев 2014)

Скорее всего,сломаны ограничители между клавишь.
Позвоните мне по телефону 8-495-508-79-26,договоримся по времени когда вам нужно будет подвести его нам в магазин и наши мастера Вам его отрегулируют.
Цена вопроса в районе 300 рублей.


----------

